# Disney's The Jungle Book 3D Collectors Edition on Blu-ray 3D� on November 15th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “It’s one of the few films in which 3D enhancement is justified. Each scene captures the essence of each animal so vividly that children in the audience were reaching out to the screen to try to ‘touch’ the fur. –Maricar Estrella, Fort Worth Star-Telegram
> 
> 
> BRING HOME THE COLLECTOR’S EDITION ON NOV. 15
> ...


----------

